# FileRunner won't start



## philjor (Jun 29, 2013)

Installation: X_.O_rg 7.5.2 on FreeBSD 9.1 with Fluxbox, FileRunner, Firefox and DarkTable - running on Asus P6X58D-E, i7 980 extreme CPU and Nvidia Quadro 2000 with 24[ ]GB memory and _two_ Acer 243H monitors.

When starting FileRunner either from xterm or from _the F_luxbox menu, all I get is a small window 
	
	



```
"wish, wish85, wish;86o-threads"
```
 depending on T_CL_/Tk installed. I suspect that a fresh install/reinstall would clear it up, but deinstalling/reinstalling does not fix this.

I had started FileRunner earlier and it came up quite correct. I then adjusted _X.O_rg for _two_ monitors and fiddled with X_.O_rg_'s_ configuration but now FileRunner doesn't want to work.

I know that on first running _FileRunner_ the configuration files are created and one can then fiddle about to set things the one wishes. So, I now can't figure out what files I have to find and delete or reset to get this thing working.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## philjor (Jun 29, 2013)

Thalnks for the edit, however, I must point out that I chose to use this capitalization for "filerunner" because FreeBSD or someone is stumbling over their capitals or non-capitals: although the port is called filerunner, part of the installation is in /usr/local/lib/FileRunner ! This is not the only instance of such inconsistencies in the ports tree; phpmyadmin has a similar anomaly and has already caused me some headaches in dealing with it.
Also, the quotation was not code; it was the name that was shown in the title bar of the offending window. I am aware of the code rule and try to follow it. But if we are going to be picky, then we should probaly deal with incorrect use of words such as "FileRunner"; we should probably be using "File Runner" instead. However, often, for compatibility purposes, in programming or fine naming we omit a space or use the ugly underlined space... Even, in literature, great writers often play with punctuation and capitalization; people like e.e. cummings, and the author of "Archy and Mehitabel"(forgot his name)... oh, yes, and what about "DarkTable"... which is it: darktable or DarkTable... and is "Firefox" firefox or Firefox or FireFox... Anyway, I'll do my best...


----------



## philjor (Jun 30, 2013)

Perhaps I should clarify: when filerunner is started with `fr` either through fluxbox or from xterm command line, a small window appears with the titlebar wish8.5. Most important, there is no first-time-install creation of a directory .fr in /root.

I suspect there is some file that has not been re-created or a mix up of commands in Tcl/Tk that are creating the problem. After all, it worked before filerunner was deinstalled and then reinstalled. I just don't know how to trace or debug this stuff.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 1, 2013)

Maybe you forgot to check /usr/ports/UPDATING when you updated:

```
20130206:
  AFFECTS: users of Tcl/Tk
  AUTHOR: [email]gahr@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  The following ports have been removed, as threads and modules are
  now included in the main ports:

  - lang/tcl84-thread
  - lang/tcl85-thread
  - lang/tcl86-thread
  - lang/tcl-modules
  - x11-toolkits/tk84-thread
  - x11-toolkits/tk85-thread
  - x11-toolkits/tk86-thread

  Please remove them ...

  If you use pkgng:
        pkg delete -f <port>

  If you use pkg_* tools
        pkg_delete -f <port>

  ... before rebuilding all ports that depend on them:

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -w -r <port>

  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -Ofr <origin/port>

  If you use pkgng with binary packages:
        pkg install -fR <origin/port>
```

P.S. You did the right thing by posting at the "filerunner" forum.


----------



## philjor (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you, @cpu82!

I had consulted UPDATING but since I had just installed FreeBSD 9.1 I was under the impression that the ports tree was up to date. When I read your post, I realized that the date for the Tcl/Tk advisory was in 2013 and when I checked the UPDATING file, I saw that I had no entries dated 2013. That is a real bummer since I now have to update the entire system since I thought everything was up to date having just installed it all. x( That's next.

filerunner is now ok, but I am left with a bunch of really weird observations:

 I cannot comprehend how I was able to make filerunner work earlier since the ports tree was all wrong.
 Now, after updating the ports tree and updating portmaster, I reinstalled filerunner but the dependencies were not installed: oddly, I had left the tcl-wrapper installed and as I can see, this satisfied the filerunner installation that wish was present; so I reinstalled tcl85 and now filerunner works.
 I don't understand why the Tcl/Tk ports that have been removed are still present in the ports directory; doesn't make sense. Oh, well...
Thanks again for waking me up.


----------



## kpa (Jul 2, 2013)

1) You had an earlier snapshot of the ports tree, it is expected that you can still build a working system even if the ports are out of date. The trouble starts when you try to update the ports and don't follow UPDATING.


----------

